# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  kako ide s papirima nakon poroda?!?!

## anci78

Drage moje/moji, imam molbu...

2005. sam rodila predivnog sina koji će na jesen u školu, a ove godine u rujnu bi trebala ponovo postati mama. s obzirom da se u međuvremenu svašta-nešto mijenjalo molila bih najfriškije mame/tate da onak, u detalje napišu korake nakon što se s djetetom izađe iz bolnice - kuda, kome prvo ići, s kojim papirima i gdje ono moraju ići oba roditelja i td...

i kak ide s odlaskom na čuvanje 45 dana prije termina? čula sam da se bar 1 dan mora biti na čuvanju prije tih 45 dana. a da prije toga treba iskoristit godišnji s kojeg onda ideš na čuvanje. da ne možeš ić prvo na čuvanje pa na godišnji pa opet na čuvanje tih 45 dana radnije - jel to istina?

p.s. možda negdje i postoji ova tema al je nisam uočila na forumu.

unaprijed zahvaljujem svima  :Smile:

----------


## Idnom

Ja nisam friski roditelj, nego bi trebala postati u rujnu pa sam se malo raspitivala o ovim stvarima za koje pitas. 
Navodno da ovisi o doktoru, ali najcesce ako si na komplikacijama ides na porodiljni 45 dana prije termina poroda, a ako radis do kraja ides 28 dana prije termina poroda. Najbolje da pitas svoga ginekologa kako on prakticira. Sto se tice godisnjeg ti ga mozes bilo kad koristiti, ali radi prosjeka naknade koju ces dobivati svi kalkuliraju koji je najpovoljniji trenutak. Ako te to vise zanima mogu ti poslati pp.

----------


## anci78

znam da ovisi i o giniću, mislim da neće bit problema  :Smile:  iako me malo više zanimalo oko prijavljivanja djeteta. al slobodno pošalji pp (a možeš i ovdje objavit da i drugi vide)

----------


## trampolina

Evo ja sam friška u tome:

1. Prijava bebe u matični ured, moraju ići mama i tata, nositi sa sobom osobne i vjenčani list (moja preporuka je uvijek nositi SVE dokumente: domovnice, rodne listove, fotokopije osobne...mame, tate i ostale djece). Tu se dobiju rodni list, izvadak iz matice rođenih, oib i domovnica novorođenčeta (ili odmah, ili pošalju poštom).

2. Prijava prebivališta bebe i dodjela jmbg (MUP), istom prilikom daju i nekakav papir koji treba za novčanu potporu HZZO. Ovo može obaviti samo jedan roditelj, ukoliko su oboje prijavljeni na istoj adresi. Ukoliko nisu, moraju ili doći oboje ili onaj na čiju se adresu dijete ne prijavljuje (da bi dao suglasnost).

3. Prijava bebe na HZZO - do ovde nisam još stigla  :Grin:  ali kažu da je dovoljno sve papire poslati u poduzeće roditelja preko kojeg će beba biti zdravstveno osigurana. Svi papiri=rodni list, domovnica, oib, uvjerenje o prebivalištu, jmbg, fotokopija osobne. Mislim da je to sve.

4. Zahtjev za jednokratnu novčanu pomoć od HZZO (negdje tamo na šalterima; oko 2300kn)

5. Zahtjev za novčanu pomoć od grada (u gradskoj upravi, trebat ćeš i fotokopiju tekućeg računa, a čula sam i da znaju tražit potvrdu od banke da imaš otvoren tekući račun kod njih).

6. Ako imaš pravo na dječji doplatak ne zaboravi predat papire i za to  :Wink: 

Nadam se da nisam ništa zaboravila.

----------


## ninatomato

na mupu uzmi svakako uvjerenje o prebivalištu za sve članove obitelji (potrebno kad tražiš novčanu pomoć od grada u vodnikovoj). za tu vodnikovu, pogledaj negdje na netu (na stranicama grada zagreba) imas formulare i sve sto moras priloziti. oba roditelja moraju ići samo u matični ured, sve ostalo je dovoljan samo jedan. 

inače sad utorkom i četvrtkom (mislim) rade sve te uprave i uredi do 18 sati.

još ti ostaje i otići u poreznu upravu - ti ili muž, zbog porezne olakšice.

za hzzo - trebaš kupiti formular 3 u narodnim novinama.

----------


## ninatomato

tu imas sve:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/40112-p...be-razno-razne

----------


## anci78

Hvala vam svima na odgovorima i pomoći  :Smile:

----------

